# On top of the world



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

ehehe thats a nice one!

So close yet so far (a life out of water).


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I can see my house from heeeeerrrrreeeeee !!!!:hihi:


----------



## tlatch89 (Aug 26, 2013)

I can see Russia from my house!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

I used to have a snail that loved to climb to the top of this wood:


----------



## zodduska (Aug 14, 2013)

Cool shot!


----------

